# deleting text documents



## alfawakhi (Aug 7, 2004)

is it safe to search and delete ALL the "text document" files on a computer (to free some KBs..)?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

I wouldn't delete all of them, as some are needed when uninstalling programs. These are created as log files, which are text documents.

If you really need to free up some space, have you tried uninstalling any unwanted programs via AddRemove, and then when uninstalled, go to Windows Explorer and in the Program Files, delete the folders that are left for that specific program.

Don't remove the Microsoft ones, just any games that you don't use, for example.

Also, leave it in the Recycle bin for a few days, to see if its all working okay.

Also, go to C:\Windows\Temp, and delete all thats in there.

Then, go to Control Panel | Internet Options. general tab. Under Delete Files, delete offline content. Then Advanced tab, scroll down to Security, and tick Empty Temp Internet..Apply and OK

Regards

eddie


----------

